# Mách bạn cách lựa chọn đèn trang trí phòng ngủ



## gomsubaokhanh (25/4/22)

Trang trí đèn phòng ngủ sao cho tiện lợi, phù hợp với thẩm mỹ cả không gian yêu cầu người thiết kế phải tính toán kỹ lưỡng nhiều yếu tố. Việc này rất quan trọng bởi phòng ngủ đem lại sự thoải mái sẽ giúp tái tạo năng lượng phục vụ cho các hoạt động sống thông thường.


Tùy vào cá tính, gu thẩm mỹ hay sở thích của chủ nhà mà ta sẽ có những cách trang trí đèn phòng ngủ phù hợp.

Hướng dẫn chọn đèn phù hợp với cách bố trí phòng ngủ

Đèn ngủ cũng được coi là một món đồ nội thất cho căn phòng. Một món đồ mang tác dụng bổ trợ cho phong cách thiết kế chung của phòng ngủ. Mặt khác, chúng cũng có thể trở thành điểm nhấn ấn tượng của cả không gian ấy.

Chọn đèn khiến cho phòng ngủ thêm nổi bật

Trang trí đèn phòng ngủ hợp lý giúp nổi bật màu sơn tường cùng các điểm nhấn trong phòng. Do đó, việc màu sơn của phòng cũng có ảnh hưởng ít nhiều đến việc chọn đèn. Nếu phòng ngủ của bạn có màu sơn tường tối, bạn cần dùng nhiều đèn hoặc đèn có cường độ sáng hơn bình thường và ngược lại.




Bên cạnh đó, màu sắc ánh sáng của đèn ngủ cũng có những tác động riêng lên màu sơn. Cụ thể như:

Đèn trang trí phòng ngủ có ánh sáng trắng đơn thuần sẽ giữ nguyên màu sơn của tường.
Đèn có ánh vàng thường làm tường có màu vàng bị nhạt sắc độ vàng đi, làm tường màu xanh có chút xỉn. Còn đối với bức tường màu hồng, ánh sáng vàng khiến tường trông hơi thiên đỏ. Các màu trắng kem hoặc kem sẽ có thêm sắc vàng.
Đèn trang trí phòng ngủ có ánh sáng hơi xanh sẽ biến hóa màu tường chuyển sang tông lạnh hơn.
Sự tương quan trực tiếp giữa màu của ánh sáng với màu của căn phòng ngủ yêu cầu bạn có những suy tính kỹ lưỡng trước khi trang trí để đem lại hiệu quả thẩm mỹ cao nhất.

Nếu bạn muốn chiếc đèn trở thành điểm nhấn, hãy chọn mẫu đèn có họa tiết đặc biệt, nổi trội hơn hẳn so với nội thất căn phòng.

Trường hợp bạn muốn trang trí đèn trong phòng ngủ để làm điểm nhấn cho một tác phẩm khác như bức tranh, mẫu tượng gốm tinh xảo, hãy chọn những thiết bị có điện áp vừa đủ với nguồn ánh sáng tập trung vào chủ thể.

Tiêu chuẩn ánh sáng khi trang trí đèn phòng ngủ

Ngoài việc đáp ứng những yêu cầu trên, trang trí đèn phòng ngủ cũng cần tuân thủ theo các tiêu chuẩn về độ chiếu rọi, nhiệt độ màu, chỉ số hoàn màu, công suất…




Xem thêm: Hướng dẫn cách chọn và trang trí đèn phù hợp với phòng ngủ


----------

